# Pfizer Genotropin 36iu quick click pen



## sitries

just got one of these. the pen looks the nuts - no chance of it being fake - its the real deal but expensive. I just bought 1 pen as its all I could afford and I just wanted to try the real thing after trying loads of other hgh in the past. will I feel it at 2 iu a day for 2 weeks?????


----------



## oldskoolcool

At 2iu unless your 80 you wont notice it mate, 4-6iu min if you want to really notice 8-10iu.


----------



## bail

sitries said:


> just got one of these. the pen looks the nuts - no chance of it being fake - its the real deal but expensive. I just bought 1 pen as its all I could afford and I just wanted to try the real thing after trying loads of other hgh in the past. will I feel it at 2 iu a day for 2 weeks?????


I had one of the bud I ran 3.6 ius for 5 on 2 off so last two weeks good stuff I wouldn't pay the extra all the time but like yourself just wanted to see what the hype was about,


----------



## sitries

oldskoolcool said:


> At 2iu unless your 80 you wont notice it mate, 4-6iu min if you want to really notice 8-10iu.


blimey - I expected to need to use less than that!! 8-10 is what id use of hyge. this stuffs gota be 2 x as strong. il see how I get on. I could no way afford to do even 4iu a day of this stuff


----------



## Dead lee

sitries said:


> just got one of these. the pen looks the nuts - no chance of it being fake - its the real deal but expensive. I just bought 1 pen as its all I could afford and I just wanted to try the real thing after trying loads of other hgh in the past. *will I feel it at 2 iu a day for 2 weeks?????*


No mate you will notice very little.. save your money.. i would go for a decent quality chinese generic before paying all the extra for pharma and running low dose for such a short time.

I use 4 iu of humatrope ED, 4 iu ED is minimum imo for bodybuilding purposes, you can see things happening on this dose but then it's still slow but sure.. i want to take it up to 6iu, looking to order some quality peptides today to get the other 2 iu.

2iu for health benefits like skin, hair, well being etc but then it would need to be run for longer than 2 weeks imho, pharma is a much higher quality than generics.. there's certain differences you can see compared to generics and on a lower dose.


----------



## sitries

Dead lee said:


> No mate you will notice very little.. save your money.. i would go for a decent quality chinese generic before paying all the extra for pharma and running low dose for such a short time.
> 
> I use 4 iu of humatrope ED, 4 iu ED is minimum imo for bodybuilding purposes, you can see things happening on this dose but then it's still slow but sure.. i want to take it up to 6iu, looking to order some quality peptides today to get the other 2 iu.
> 
> 2iu for health benefits like skin, hair, well being etc but then it would need to be run for longer than 2 weeks imho, pharma is a much higher quality than generics.. there's certain differences you can see compared to generics and on a lower dose.


I would much rather generics due to cost mate, but I don't trust any of the Chinese stuff anymore!!! hyge used to be a decent investment coz the stuff was always decent but now theres so much **** going around!! its a minefield


----------



## sitries

oh and iv had a nightmare with the pen which has made it a terrible waste of money!! all the instructions to use it were in a foreign language so had a crack at it blind. twisted the pen which mixed the cartridges, then when I went to put the needle on the end there must of been to much pressure in the compartment and one third of the mixed liquid ****ed out all down the pen!!! so iv paid mega money for 12mg and got 8mg out of it!!!!!!!!!! im GUTTED. its confirmed to me that I just cant afford HGH though!!


----------



## Dead lee

For generics i would use riptropin, original hyge's & genetech genetropin there are others but these i would use.

Maybe kefei's.. i know there good ones out there but thats all i know.


----------



## Dead lee

sitries said:


> oh and iv had a nightmare with the pen which has made it a terrible waste of money!! all the instructions to use it were in a foreign language so had a crack at it blind. twisted the pen which mixed the cartridges, then when I went to put the needle on the end there must of been to much pressure in the compartment and one third of the mixed liquid ****ed out all down the pen!!! so iv paid mega money for 12mg and got 8mg out of it!!!!!!!!!! im GUTTED. its confirmed to me that I just cant afford HGH though!!




Feel for you..


----------



## sitries

been using it at 2iu a day since. very good stuff. tingling hands even at that dose


----------



## Kirky1

Read the rules


----------



## kreig

We can't discuss prices


----------



## 3752

oldskoolcool said:


> At 2iu unless your 80 you wont notice it mate, 4-6iu min if you want to really notice 8-10iu.


this is not true being you are 80 or 18 2iu will still be on top of what you release, no it won't make you a ripped god of muscle but you will get something from that dose....



sitries said:


> blimey - I expected to need to use less than that!! 8-10 is what id use of hyge. this stuffs gota be 2 x as strong. il see how I get on. I could no way afford to do even 4iu a day of this stuff


how can an iu be stronger than another iu? it is more down to the fact Pharma is more reliable you know with these pens you are getting 36iu of genuine GH with generics you do not, i know a lot of people in the game and you would be appalled at what some of the generic GH contains, yet because it is cheap people use it....



sitries said:


> oh and iv had a nightmare with the pen which has made it a terrible waste of money!! all the instructions to use it were in a foreign language so had a crack at it blind. twisted the pen which mixed the cartridges, then when I went to put the needle on the end there must of been to much pressure in the compartment and one third of the mixed liquid ****ed out all down the pen!!! so iv paid mega money for 12mg and got 8mg out of it!!!!!!!!!! im GUTTED. its confirmed to me that I just cant afford HGH though!!


Google is your friend


----------



## Shaz29

sitries said:


> been using it at 2iu a day since. very good stuff. tingling hands even at that dose


How do u measure 2iu on these pens?


----------



## 3752

Shaz29 said:


> How do u measure 2iu on these pens?


the measurements are in mg and the conversion is approx mg x 3 = iu so .7mg would be approx 2iu


----------



## Shaz29

Pscarb said:


> the measurements are in mg and the conversion is approx mg x 3 = iu so .7mg would be approx 2iu


Thanks pscarb


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> the measurements are in mg and the conversion is approx mg x 3 = iu so .7mg would be approx 2iu


I thought each click was n iu so I thought 0.3mg was 1iu n 1.2mg was 4iu. Is this wrong paul


----------



## 3752

The clicks are in mg mate but your workings out are correct 0.3mg is approx 1iu


----------



## oxy2000

dont mix it while the pen is turned upside down , which i found to be a very costly error yesterday , not a happy bunny


----------



## 3752

oxy2000 said:


> dont mix it while the pen is turned upside down , which i found to be a very costly error yesterday , not a happy bunny


yea that is not a good idea.....


----------



## rhubarb

Can these pens be used effectively using a simple insulin syringe after mixing rather than the pen needles?


----------



## 3752

rhubarb said:


> Can these pens be used effectively using a simple insulin syringe after mixing rather than the pen needles?


yes


----------



## rhubarb

Thanks Paul


----------



## thoon

Pscarb said:


> yes


The pens self aspirate. Therefore you do lose a bit


----------



## fil0101

Pscarb said:


> yes


Hi Paul how are you,

I just need to pick your brains i you dont mind.

I have just brought some genotropin 12mg pens but the instructions are in foreign language and all vids on youtube are also foreign.

I dont want to waste any of them so need to know how to mix ie; a-b-c marks on pen and waht to twist at the other end ie; the big window clicks or the small one with push button on end.

Any advice would be helpfull and thanks again Phil.


----------



## 3752

found this when i was using these....

A Three Step Guide to success:

1) Read the instructions pages *26 through 33* thoroughly first: http://www.pfizer.ca/en/our_products/products/patient_infosheet/334

2) Watch the video:






3) REREAD the instructions on pages 26 through 33.

*Rookie mistake number 1*: Mixed the chamber without attaching the needle first. Result is to compress the air in the chamber -that's right, pressure.

*Rookie mistake number 2*: Had the pen on its side while inserting the needle -you guessed it, pressure expels the liquid.

I quickly up righted the needle preventing a complete disaster. This is where I stopped and REREAD the instructions.

*Rookie mistake number 3*: I started playing with the gray dial before I was finished with the black dial. Once you start turning the gray dial you can't reset the black one -or turn back the gray one.

Here is where I stopped and reread the instructions.

*Rookie mistake number 4*: I did not wait a full 5 seconds during injection. When pulling out the needle a few drops of liquid still were coming out. I suspect there is not nearly as much pressure behind the plunger as I use when using a syringe. I would recommend waiting as much as 10 seconds before pulling the needle out.

Questions I frequently asked myself:

Can you remove the cartridge? NO

What needles can I use? BD Ultra-Fine Pen Needles.

How many mg is an IU? 12 mg / 36 IU's = .33 mg per IU


----------



## Growing Lad

There's an English video if u google it.


----------



## fil0101

Growing Lad said:


> There's an English video if u google it.


Do you have a link thanks as i googled it but nothin english


----------



## Growing Lad

I googled Pfizer go quick video English lol


----------



## fil0101

Pscarb said:


> found this when i was using these....
> 
> A Three Step Guide to success:
> 
> 1) Read the instructions pages *26 through 33* thoroughly first: http://www.pfizer.ca/en/our_products/products/patient_infosheet/334
> 
> 2) Watch the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) REREAD the instructions on pages 26 through 33.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 1*: Mixed the chamber without attaching the needle first. Result is to compress the air in the chamber -that's right, pressure.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 2*: Had the pen on its side while inserting the needle -you guessed it, pressure expels the liquid.
> 
> I quickly up righted the needle preventing a complete disaster. This is where I stopped and REREAD the instructions.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 3*: I started playing with the gray dial before I was finished with the black dial. Once you start turning the gray dial you can't reset the black one -or turn back the gray one.
> 
> Here is where I stopped and reread the instructions.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 4*: I did not wait a full 5 seconds during injection. When pulling out the needle a few drops of liquid still were coming out. I suspect there is not nearly as much pressure behind the plunger as I use when using a syringe. I would recommend waiting as much as 10 seconds before pulling the needle out.
> 
> Questions I frequently asked myself:
> 
> Can you remove the cartridge? NO
> 
> What needles can I use? BD Ultra-Fine Pen Needles.
> 
> How many mg is an IU? 12 mg / 36 IU's = .33 mg per IU


Thanks Paul just read those instructions and know everythin i needed to know is clear


----------



## Bensif

Pscarb said:


> found this when i was using these....
> 
> A Three Step Guide to success:
> 
> 1) Read the instructions pages *26 through 33* thoroughly first: http://www.pfizer.ca/en/our_products/products/patient_infosheet/334
> 
> 2) Watch the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) REREAD the instructions on pages 26 through 33.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 1*: Mixed the chamber without attaching the needle first. Result is to compress the air in the chamber -that's right, pressure.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 2*: Had the pen on its side while inserting the needle -you guessed it, pressure expels the liquid.
> 
> I quickly up righted the needle preventing a complete disaster. This is where I stopped and REREAD the instructions.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 3*: I started playing with the gray dial before I was finished with the black dial. Once you start turning the gray dial you can't reset the black one -or turn back the gray one.
> 
> Here is where I stopped and reread the instructions.
> 
> *Rookie mistake number 4*: I did not wait a full 5 seconds during injection. When pulling out the needle a few drops of liquid still were coming out. I suspect there is not nearly as much pressure behind the plunger as I use when using a syringe. I would recommend waiting as much as 10 seconds before pulling the needle out.
> 
> Questions I frequently asked myself:
> 
> Can you remove the cartridge? NO
> 
> What needles can I use? BD Ultra-Fine Pen Needles.
> 
> How many mg is an IU? 12 mg / 36 IU's = .33 mg per IU


Presumably using the pen you can't actually dose 4iu, but 3.6iu instead (1.2mg on the dose dial). Is this correct? The next dose up would be 4.5iu?


----------



## 3752

Bensif said:


> Presumably using the pen you can't actually dose 4iu, but 3.6iu instead (1.2mg on the dose dial). Is this correct? The next dose up would be 4.5iu?


guess so i have not got one in front of me, but from your post i take it you know that you cannot dose 4iu so not sure why your asking??


----------



## raptordog

Does anyone know when these pens were first manufactured, by that I don't mean mfd date on the box, more

when the quick click pen delivery system was released to the market. (how long have they been around).

The reason I ask is that in my area they a becoming very popular of late, so much so it is giving me a little

concern towards how genuine they are..... Don't get me wrong I realize this product would be hard to fake

simply by the complex design of the pen itself.

Also they are still top dollar and I always believe you pay for what you get but these pens are as easy

to obtain as smarties at the moment.... scarily so.


----------



## kreig

These do some to be popping up absolutely everywhere recently


----------



## 3752

GoQuick pens have been around for years


----------



## Bensif

Bensif said:


> Presumably using the pen you can't actually dose 4iu, but 3.6iu instead (1.2mg on the dose dial). Is this correct? The next dose up would be 4.5iu?


Because it's always best to be sure! No such thing as a stupid question etc


----------



## 3752

Bensif said:


> Because it's always best to be sure! No such thing as a stupid question etc


i think you meant to quote me, and no one said it was a stupid question but if you have one in front of you then you actually have your answer.


----------



## Bensif

Pscarb said:


> i think you meant to quote me, and no one said it was a stupid question but if you have one in front of you then you actually have your answer.


Haha yeah I did, I seem to keep quoting myself on this forum recently. Perhaps its subconscious arrogance?

I know mate, was just making a joke


----------



## fil0101

Thanks Paul

All mixed now with no issues n the smell is great lol

Will be doing 3iu m/w/f see how they go


----------



## hilly

raptordog said:


> Does anyone know when these pens were first manufactured, by that I don't mean mfd date on the box, more
> 
> when the quick click pen delivery system was released to the market. (how long have they been around).
> 
> The reason I ask is that in my area they a becoming very popular of late, so much so it is giving me a little
> 
> concern towards how genuine they are..... Don't get me wrong I realize this product would be hard to fake
> 
> simply by the complex design of the pen itself.
> 
> Also they are still top dollar and I always believe you pay for what you get but these pens are as easy
> 
> to obtain as smarties at the moment.... scarily so.


this is a v gd point. every tom dick n harry all has access to them now

v strange


----------



## theBEAST2002

I use 8iu's ed of genotropin. Will be on it for the rest of my life.


----------



## B.I.G

hilly said:


> this is a v gd point. every tom dick n harry all has access to them now
> 
> v strange


The price these can be picked up for now is scary. Can't say prices obviously but it's crazy cheap. That, alongside everyone selling these now, makes me skeptical to how legit they are.


----------



## hilly

B.I.G said:


> The price these can be picked up for now is scary. Can't say prices obviously but it's crazy cheap. That, alongside everyone selling these now, makes me skeptical to how legit they are.


there seems to be a big variance in price. ive just been offered them almost 40% cheaper v randomly now that worries me


----------



## thehazzle

theBEAST2002 said:


> I use 8iu's ed of genotropin. Will be on it for the rest of my life.


Fck me mate must be made of cash lol what's sides/ progress like on that


----------



## theBEAST2002

Put it this way. I struggle to build my chest and biceps but site injections after working the muscle. It has definately opened up those muscles for further growth. I also injected into my quads a lot too.


----------



## fil0101

theBEAST2002 said:


> Put it this way. I struggle to build my chest and biceps but site injections after working the muscle. It has definately opened up those muscles for further growth. I also injected into my quads a lot too.


Do you split dose ? And do you pin im or sub


----------



## theBEAST2002

fil0101 said:


> Do you split dose ? And do you pin im or sub


.

Sub Q for my for my morning dose, IM for my post w/o split dose into the muscle you want to grow


----------



## fil0101

theBEAST2002 said:


> .
> 
> Sub Q for my for my morning dose, IM for my post w/o split dose into the muscle you want to grow


What pin you use for im jabs? As my pen only takes micro pins


----------



## theBEAST2002

fil0101 said:


> What pin you use for im jabs? As my pen only takes micro pins


When your bf% is low enough then you can get a slin needle into the muscle.


----------



## 3752

theBEAST2002 said:


> .
> 
> Sub Q for my for my morning dose, IM for my post w/o split dose into the muscle you want to grow


why? gh injected into the muscle would have no impact in causing that muscle more growth, unless you are talking inflammation from the injection.......


----------



## Goose

I've been running 7.2iu a day for few weeks now. Noticed **** all. I've had better results off Chinese generics, defo questioning the legitimacy of these now. Got a couple left happy to get tested if people point me in right direction


----------



## hilly

Goose said:


> I've been running 7.2iu a day for few weeks now. Noticed **** all. I've had better results off Chinese generics, defo questioning the legitimacy of these now. Got a couple left happy to get tested if people point me in right direction


dam

imo theres def good n fake pens about

I don't see how I can be getting offered them from 3-4 different sources with a variance if 75-100 in price.

o run 3 - 4iu n it ruins me in terms of lethargy n this is common occurance with others I no who run it both on here n other sites. 8iu hyge doesn't have as strstrong effect as 3iu of these


----------



## 3752

the ones i used where certainly genuine, i know this for a fact, i was using 6iu M/W/F and getting the results i expected but then that price you mentioned is less than i paid, guess i am not as well connected as i thought 



hilly said:


> dam
> 
> imo theres def good n fake pens about
> 
> I don't see how I can be getting offered them from 3-4 different sources with a variance if 75-100 in price.
> 
> o run 3 - 4iu n it ruins me in terms of lethargy n this is common occurance with others I no who run it both on here n other sites. 8iu hyge doesn't have as strstrong effect as 3iu of these


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> the ones i used where certainly genuine, i know this for a fact, i was using 6iu M/W/F and getting the results i expected but then that price you mentioned is less than i paid, guess i am not as well connected as i thought


I said that was the 'variance' as in the price varied by 75-100 quid from source to source.

sarcasm sucks when you can't interpret what is written

I don't see how one source can offer it at 1000 for example n another 1500. taking into account im equally friendly shall we say


----------



## 3752

Ah gotcha  not my week buddy had a real bad one been very sick......



hilly said:


> I said that was the 'variance' as in the price varied by 75-100 quid from source to source.
> 
> sarcasm sucks when you can't interpret what is written
> 
> I don't see how one source can offer it at 1000 for example n another 1500. taking into account im equally friendly shall we say


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> Ah gotcha  not my week buddy had a real bad one been very sick......


I no that feeling. tweaked my lat Monday morn. spent Tues n wed in bed. gutted


----------



## 3752

I have had a stomach bug back and dropped 15lbs since Saturday I think I have eaten 4 meals since Sunday lol

You had your lat seen by a Physio??


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> I've been running 7.2iu a day for few weeks now. Noticed **** all. I've had better results off Chinese generics, defo questioning the legitimacy of these now. Got a couple left happy to get tested if people point me in right direction


Do me a favour mate, take an unused pen and stick it on a scale. Curious to see what it weighs. All my pens weigh exactly 70.1g. From two different sources too. This whilst still in the plastic but out of the box.

Mine are def real, everything you should expect from these. Noticeably fuller, 3-4lbs change in weight but ver little subq water. If dosed AM, lethargic by PM. Vascular.


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> I have had a stomach bug back and dropped 15lbs since Saturday I think I have eaten 4 meals since Sunday lol
> 
> You had your lat seen by a Physio??


ouch. hate bugs like that

yeh just tweaked it. be gd by next week. ive only had 3 days off since shows a o taking 5 days now will do me gd


----------



## Goose

Bensif said:


> Do me a favour mate, take an unused pen and stick it on a scale. Curious to see what it weighs. All my pens weigh exactly 70.1g. From two different sources too. This whilst still in the plastic but out of the box.
> 
> Mine are def real, everything you should expect from these. Noticeably fuller, 3-4lbs change in weight but ver little subq water. If dosed AM, lethargic by PM. Vascular.


Out of interest yours are the quick click pens (about 8 inches).. Ill have to get more as at the moment im using the refills.. but used but paid same price for both types and still noticed nothing..


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> Out of interest yours are the quick click pens (about 8 inches).. Ill have to get more as at the moment im using the refills.. but used but paid same price for both types and still noticed nothing..


Yeah 12mg go quick pens. I know the refill carts you mean, def fakes of those. Not seen any fake pens yet.


----------



## Goose

Bensif said:


> Yeah 12mg go quick pens. I know the refill carts you mean, def fakes of those. Not seen any fake pens yet.


I have run the pens for longer at the higher dose and still nothing. Is there anywhere I can get these tested?


----------



## 3752

it is strange you got nothing from them they worked as expected for me...


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> I have run the pens for longer at the higher dose and still nothing. Is there anywhere I can get these tested?


Not sure about testing the pens or carts but you could pin them and get a serum test done I guess. Get your igf-1 tested.

@Pscarb would you mind weighing your pens please mate? Curious.


----------



## 3752

Bensif said:


> Not sure about testing the pens or carts but you could pin them and get a serum test done I guess. Get your igf-1 tested.
> 
> @Pscarb would you mind weighing your pens please mate? Curious.


can't have non left, moved onto a different pharma brand now


----------



## Shaz29

Goose said:


> Out of interest yours are the quick click pens (about 8 inches).. Ill have to get more as at the moment im using the refills.. but used but paid same price for both types and still noticed nothing..


I have ave the genotropin goquick pens and mine all weigh 71g in the packaging and in the box, just the pen on its own is 50g, can someone else please confirm this too?


----------



## Shaz29

Bensif said:


> Yeah 12mg go quick pens. I know the refill carts you mean, def fakes of those. Not seen any fake pens yet.


Hi bensif, mine are the same ones but all mine weigh 50g just the peninsula on its own, in the box with all the packaging inside they weigh 71g, can you please recheck yours?


----------



## Clubber Lang

why would you weigh a pen?


----------



## Shaz29

Clubber Lang said:


> why would you weigh a pen?


To verify the authencity, if all of us have the same pens and if they are legit they should all way the same


----------



## Bensif

Shaz29 said:


> Hi bensif, mine are the same ones but all mine weigh 50g just the peninsula on its own, in the box with all the packaging inside they weigh 71g, can you please recheck yours?


Yes sorry I mixed up my numbers lol, in box 71g, in plastic wrapper 50g.

If they were faked, I would be very surprised if they weighed the same. Thickness and type of plastic, parts used in the mechanism, powder weight, solution weight, any rubber parts etc.


----------



## Shaz29

Bensif said:


> Yes sorry I mixed up my numbers lol, in box 71g, in plastic wrapper 50g.
> 
> If they were faked, I would be very surprised if they weighed the same. Thickness and type of plastic, parts used in the mechanism, powder weight, solution weight, any rubber parts etc.


Exactly my thoughts.. I'm more comfortable to use them now.. Mine had been sat in the fridge for the past month


----------



## Goose

I have a used one at home with box etc ill try that .. see if there a massive difference, as powder and water shouldnt weigh much at all..


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> I have a used one at home with box etc ill try that .. see if there a massive difference, as powder and water shouldnt weigh much at all..


Iv just finished a pen so I will weigh it later too, to compare. It's currently in the fridge at Starbucks as the hotel I'm staying at for a wedding doesn't have a fridge in the room!!!! What a liberty lol.


----------



## Shaz29

Bensif said:


> Iv just finished a pen so I will weigh it later too, to compare. It's currently in the fridge at Starbucks as the hotel I'm staying at for a wedding doesn't have a fridge in the room!!!! What a liberty lol.


Maybe a gram or 2 difference?


----------



## Shaz29

Bensif said:


> Iv just finished a pen so I will weigh it later too, to compare. It's currently in the fridge at Starbucks as the hotel I'm staying at for a wedding doesn't have a fridge in the room!!!! What a liberty lol.


What dose were u doing? Did you feel any sides?


----------



## Bensif

Shaz29 said:


> What dose were u doing? Did you feel any sides?


4iu off days and 6iu training days along with generics here and there. Side wise lethargy but little water. Very full, little numbness here and there but nothing major. Dry full look.


----------



## Kriss7

sitries said:


> just got one of these. the pen looks the nuts - no chance of it being fake - its the real deal but expensive. I just bought 1 pen as its all I could afford and I just wanted to try the real thing after trying loads of other hgh in the past. will I feel it at 2 iu a day for 2 weeks?????


Hi hi mate ice just bought 4 of these pens and found out they didn't come with needles,

where about scan I get the needles from and which size would I need?

cheers


----------



## Bensif

Kriss7 said:


> Hi hi mate ice just bought 4 of these pens and found out they didn't come with needles,
> 
> where about scan I get the needles from and which size would I need?
> 
> cheers


Most pharmacies.

Bd micro 31g 5mm blue box


----------



## MasterB

Kriss7 said:


> Hi hi mate ice just bought 4 of these pens and found out they didn't come with needles,
> 
> where about scan I get the needles from and which size would I need?
> 
> cheers


You can also just use an insulin needle if you don't fancy buying more pins.


----------



## gaspmuscle

Pfizer geno is by far the best HGH ive used along with real nordipen simplexx (make sure its not china faked simplexx), got lucky enough to recieve simplexx on a recipe in Sweden.

View attachment 161408


----------



## pumping_iron

what mark is 5 iu on the phizer pens....please help

1.7? On the big dial but what do I put on the small one where I push


----------



## boxer2quick

Hello lads I've recently been using magnustropin and it ain't doing much,the reason I've got it is to help heal a painful tendon,it still feels painful,I've just been offered a gentropin pen 36 iu,it's expensive but if it's gonna do the job it's worth it.Will this pen help my sore tendon? It's on the inside of my elbow,I injured it while curling.Also,how many iu should I use a day to benefit from this? Cheers


----------



## Bensif

boxer2quick said:


> Hello lads I've recently been using magnustropin and it ain't doing much,the reason I've got it is to help heal a painful tendon,it still feels painful,I've just been offered a gentropin pen 36 iu,it's expensive but if it's gonna do the job it's worth it.Will this pen help my sore tendon? It's on the inside of my elbow,I injured it while curling.Also,how many iu should I use a day to benefit from this? Cheers


 There are cheaper more effective ways of dealing with your issue that using growth hormone. Personally I woundn't bother.

Rest, icing it and avoiding movements that continue to inflame it will elicit better results.


----------



## Smitch

boxer2quick said:


> Hello lads I've recently been using magnustropin and it ain't doing much,the reason I've got it is to help heal a painful tendon,it still feels painful,I've just been offered a gentropin pen 36 iu,it's expensive but if it's gonna do the job it's worth it.Will this pen help my sore tendon? It's on the inside of my elbow,I injured it while curling.Also,how many iu should I use a day to benefit from this? Cheers


 I'd look in to BPC 157 and TB 500 mate.


----------

